# Do totes / crates or hand truck ever come in handy with Whole Foods deliveries?



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

I haven't done a Flex block yet, but how are Whole Foods deliveries packaged? Is it ever advantageous to have things like InstaCrates or a hand truck to make a delivery?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

InstaCrates are a waste of money for this. I've only ever used the large blue IKEA bags. Durable and inexpensive. You can get a 5-pack for $13 on Amazon. Done right, you can carry 4-5 grocery bags in a single IKEA bag. Makes for easy work carrying 8-10 bags to someone's door in a single trip. Hand trucks are only useful if you should happen to get that rare delivery to an idiot who decided to order 30 cases of water. Other than that, not really neseccary..


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

I just got approved for Amazon Flex. The app only gave me one station and it says “Whole Foods.”

Does this mean I will not be getting any warehouse deliveries? That I am limited to delivering groceries? Also, how long does it take to get your first offer? The entire thing seems very confusing and there’s very little information from Amazon.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

I did InstaCart for a year. Here's my two cents...

I needed a shopping cart. Fold up, Amazon, $50. Get a heavy duty one, if you can find it.

"Rare order of water"? LOL!! Every order was 2-3 cases of water! Third floor apartment! Plus 6\ bags of groceries!

My record was 3 customers, 40 bags of groceries total. That includes 5 cases of water. The blessing was the family that sent 5 kids out to get the groceries!


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

I was thinking hand truck combined with InstaCrates would make for an easy job if there were some heavy items in the order.

I have a large XL vehicle so carrying around a hand truck wouldn't be a big deal. I've seen hand trucks that can convert into a flat cart.

The $50 fold up shopping carts on Amazon look small and very weak. I'm questioning their ability to handle multiple cases of water, size or weight wise


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Folding carts...Mine lasted about a year or so. They easily carry 6 bags. Water cases, a 24 pack fits, 36 too big. I tried a flat cart, but grocery bags aren't stable. Maybe a flat cart plus milk crates?


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

My wife and I use this cart. Saved me numerous times getting 7 cases of water or cokes up stairs got it for $25 at Napa at tent sale. I think I saw them on Amazon for about 45-50


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Got this thing at Costco, $70.

Foldable, 300# limit, and best of all a Costco purchase meaning if it breaks I can easily return or exchange it.

A hand truck might be more handy for many cases of water but hoping this is more versatile without the need for so many crates.


----------



## Thilly Gooth (Mar 15, 2020)

Tempting... 🤔

Requires totes of some kind to be versatile. Will likely cost $150-ish for a full setup. Even then I can see plastic totes sliding off after hitting bumps and causing havoc. It is pretty light, however, aluminum construction.

That folding light duty hand truck seems better if carrying both and water/liquids were common.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I just got approved for Amazon Flex. The app only gave me one station and it says "Whole Foods."
> 
> Does this mean I will not be getting any warehouse deliveries? That I am limited to delivering groceries? Also, how long does it take to get your first offer? The entire thing seems very confusing and there's very little information from Amazon.


Check the app filter . If you can get blocks for whole foods, I can tell you its easier and way more profitable. At least where I am.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Check the app filter . If you can get blocks for whole foods, I can tell you its easier and way more profitable. At least where I am.


Same in Indy. I average around $26/hr after tips. Groceries are all about speed and efficiency, take your time and load orders together in the correct order. My wife and I are always done at least 30 minutes early with our route. We average about $.18/lb in tips.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

brentb31 said:


> Same in Indy. I average around $26/hr after tips. Groceries are all about speed and efficiency, take your time and load orders together in the correct order. My wife and I are always done at least 30 minutes early with our route. We average about $.18/lb in tips.


Actually you're averaging about 13/hour if the wife is with you. One of you could be doing another gig and easily double your money.

In regards to Whole Foods it's getting incredible competitive and I've seen rates as low as 12/hr. The tips can be good, but they vary dramatically. Amazon just struck a deal with Lyft to help some of those drivers also work for Whole Foods so it's going to get even worse. If you do Uber Eats, DD and WholeFoods you can stay busy all day for sure.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

GrumpZilla said:


> Actually you're averaging about 13/hour if the wife is with you. One of you could be doing another gig and easily double your money.
> 
> In regards to Whole Foods it's getting incredible competitive and I've seen rates as low as 12/hr. The tips can be good, but they vary dramatically. Amazon just struck a deal with Lyft to help some of those drivers also work for Whole Foods so it's going to get even worse. If you do Uber Eats, DD and WholeFoods you can stay busy all day for sure.


I uber on weekends when not doing flex. And we average 26/he when doing flex. For example 2 hour block averages about $52. I don't know maybe you don't like you wife or something. But I enjoy spending time with her and we end up someplace different at end almost everytime so we have a nice date night at a new restaurant. Win-win


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

He's just saying that the economics are that if you have two people working for a total of $26 an hour, that's $13 per man hour. He's not judging your marital situation.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

You’re gonna need a forklift, a genie lift, a crane, a tug boat, a teleporter and a book on lifting with your knees.


----------

